# Teach a Tiel to Play



## mks1153 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Everyone - 

I have had my first Tiel Mallory for about 6 weeks now. She has officially bonded to me - she doesnt run away from my fingers, she knows how to step up, she loves to rest under my nose and kisses it constantly, and lets me preen her, and once in awhile she will preen me back 

Now I want her to play and be more active with her toys and when shes out of the cage. I am worried shes becoming a perch potato. She comes out, and if I let her just go where she wants, she will find one spot and get comfy and thats it! I try to get her attention and play with her toys too but she doesnt seem very interested. She just wants to preen and sleep. Any suggestions??


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Some tiels don't like toys, but it also depends on what toys you have bc they all like different ones. 

Mine only play with toys that they can tear apart or make noises with. 

You can also reward her everytime she plays with a toy so she knows it's a good thing.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Not that I'm any huge expert, but from what I've seen girls tend to do less than guys.

But even the guys will often find a comfy perch and sit and preen and nap for an hour.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hang a small piece of millet spray on a toy, or so close to it that the bird has to push the toy out of the way to get at the millet. This will at least get the bird to touch the toy, and touching can lead to playing.


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

play with the toys yourself. If I'm holding a toy, wriggling it in my hands, he wants it. Even if just for a minute. If I'm making a toy, he cannot wait for it to be finished.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

If she just likes to perch get some sticks with bark on them, for perches and you'll find she will start to chew and play with the bark. I find sometimes they like the simpler toys, For example my tiel oddly loves to play with dice, paper and Sorry parts, he loves to pick it up and throw it.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My guys love toys that they can eat. Their favorite all time toy are cheereos on a shoelace. It's rare that this toy lasts longer than an evening in my home  

Other toy faves include toys that cna be ripped apart (Paper woven through the bars of the cage) and mangled (shredders, cardboard strips and paper bags)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

one warning with cherios and cereals, they shouldnt be offered often because theyre high in iron and this can be too much if given too much too often. one or two cherios is fine as a treat but a string of them may be too much to be given on a regular basis

dally plays with very specific toys, she doesnt play as much as tsuka. have you tried foraging toys? most birds even if they dont play do enjoy foraging


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

try hanging up some toys in her cage. at first maybe they wont interest her but i guess slowly she'll become curious and play with them. it worked with my bird, but i have to replace the toys every few weeks cos he gets bored with them easily. i sweat tiels are just like human babies when it comes to playing


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy will only play with toys if they have a bell attached otherwise he will simply ignore them 

have you tried hiding treats in / on her toys that might get her interested


----------



## mks1153 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I didnt expect so many responses!  She has a few toys hanging in her cage. she likes one of them, some wood pieces with a bell at the bottom. I have also seen her nibble on shredder paper. But thats pretty much it! I have this play stand that has a swing and ladder and perches on it. She is scared of it. I put some millet on it and she was brave enough to stand on it just to eat the millet. I am going to continue to try new things. Patience! UGH!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Keep up with the millet bribery too. She might be nervous eating millet on the play stand right now, but after she's had more time to get used to it she'll probably start exploring. Especially if you put bits of millet at various places on the stand!


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

There are a lot of DIY toys and foraging ideas that really don't take much. A dixie cup, a piece of string, etc. 

Also a trip to a dollar store will normally find you lots of things that you can turn into toys.


----------

